# Anyone else sign the list for Natick??



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

Got the card last month, they called for 9 names for 4 jobs, however I am now told that it will be 2 jobs. Anyone else here on the Natick list???



Ken


----------



## svt351 (Sep 1, 2003)

Well I'm not on the list, but Natick just took on 2 new guys. They where transfers. That is the last I hear that they where hiring.


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

They took 1 lay off from Lexington, and they took the kid who was #1 off the old list at the end of October, just before the new list was certified. They have 4 openings now, but are only filling 2.


----------



## JohnBarleycorn (Jul 8, 2003)

I got a card and signed the list. Lt Pagliarulo told me that day that #1 on the new list was also #1 on the old list. They are expecting to hire him anyday. Within the last month, they hired 2 laterals, one from Lex, the other from FLORIDA. There are more than a half dozen retirements scheduled over the next year.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

How many residents are on that list?


----------



## cordasco (May 2, 2002)

Guys,
Good luck. I heard Natick is a pretty squared away Department. Where do they send their guys for training? MBTA, Boston, Weymouth? I know Boston takes outsiders for their academy. We currently have 3 guys from BU in our class and I know officers from Natick, Norwood, etc have gone through BPD's before.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Natick is squared away! Great equipment and the guys are pretty great personally and individually. As a team, they're miserable. Lots of back stabbing, the way the brass likes it, it keeps the corruption out! But not too bad, there are obviously worse PD's out there in Mass. Chief and LT's are great. Lots of action. I grew up there, but for some reason I just can't seem to find any more than a mere ounce of desire to work there (even when I had residency). The atmosphere is daunting.... Which leads to my question (again) anyone know how many Residents are on the list?

Framingham is the BEST PD in the area, although their hires during the last few years have ALL been transfers. Even with good FT experience its tough to get in. But awesome guys/girls and solid teamwork!! I'm sure fscpd907 can vouch for that. I know alot of folks on both agencies..... a few of Framingham's finest Vet's started in Natick.

Framingham Cops = Majority are very HAPPY

Natick Cops = Satisfied and/or "ok" with things some have actually considered transfers but have stuck with it...

_*how many Natick Residents are on that list?*_


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

about 30, but many ties, so more like 45/50 on the list


----------

